# Hind quarter angulation & Hip Dysplasia



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

I was reading the angulation thread where it was mentioned by some that HD and hind quarter angulation are separate and unrelated to each other. Now I may be completely wrong as I am no orthopeadic expert but I was wondering if a dog has inherited the genes for poor hip conformation, could having a more angulated rear possibly have something to do with increasing the severity of the condition ? by providing less support perhaps ? similiar in the way being overweight can increase the severity of the disease but being overweight by itself does not cause HD, they have to have the genetic predisposition in the first place. This could easily be off the mark but I was just thinking 

Any other theories ? comments ? please go ahead.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I know a kennel of pretty angulated show dogs with an enviably high rate of OFA excellent dogs. Excellent hips not so common in the GSD breed and the angulation is not stopping these dogs from achieving nice hip formation.

I owned a very very angulated dog once. He was was OFA good and had no hip problems with arthritis into his late age. I haven't seen a connection between the two.


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

Hi Samba,

I hear what you are saying, but I am not refering so much to dogs that are over angulated and insinuating that the angulation causes HD, rather that if they already have inherited the genes for HD, could increased angulation possibly make it worse ?

For example scenario, the kennel you mentioned which has produced some angulated show dogs produces a dog with HD- because of the increased hind quarter angulation would that possibly make a difference between the dog developing moderate HD or severe HD ? Many breeds with little angulation get HD but I was just wondering if the reduced support due to hind quarter angulation could make it worse in gsds with this condition. Just a thought, perhaps not.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think if it makes it worse, it would be because there might me loose ligaments and less muscle mass if the dog is not physically capable of doing the same amount of work and exercise as a dog with correct working conformation. My understanding is that good exercise and building muscle mass help hold the joints in place better?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

As far as exercise, they can trot and swim for miles and build lots of muscle. Loose ligamentation would not be good for joint stability though.


----------

